# Những nguyên nhân hàng đầu gây ra tích mỡ bụng



## Vietcorset (20/12/18)

_Bài viết này VietCorset sẽ nêu ra những lý do hàng đầu khiến tích tụ mỡ bụng mà chị em không hề ngờ tới sẽ giúp chị em hiểu được nguyên nhân cụ thể mà có thể giảm mỡ bụng một cách hiệu quả._

Việc tích tụ mỡ bụng luôn là nỗi ám ảnh to lớn không chỉ đối với chị em phái nữ mà còn cả ớ phái nam. Những thói quen hàng ngày trong cuộc sống ngỡ như là bình thường nhưng lại là những nguyên nhân góp phần làm tăng kích thước vùng bụng và gây mỡ bèo nhèo khó chịu. Dù ít hay nhiều thì việc xuất hiện mỡ bụng cũng chính là điều rất khó có thể tránh khỏi.

Mỡ bụng không chỉ làm mất đi tính thẩm mĩ mà còn gây ra cảm giác khó chịu cho bạn. Cùng với đó là một loạt vấn đề nảy sinh trong việc lựa chọn quần áo, sinh hoạt hằng ngày và nguyên nhân làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh cho bạn.

*Chế độ ăn uống không đúng cách*

_



_
_Đồ ăn nhanh gây tích tụ mỡ bụng_
​Chế độ ăn uống sai cách là lý do phổ biến gây ra tình trạng tích tụ mỡ bụng. Việc ăn các loại thức ăn vặt và chất béo không lành mạnh làm giảm đi khả năng trao đổi chất và gia tăng kích thước vùng bụng của bạn.
Bên cạnh đó các loại thực phẩm đã qua tinh chế như bánh mì trắng ,bánh quy giòn, đồ chiên hay các loại đường trong nước ngọt cũng có thể gây khó khăn trong quá trình tiêu hóa dẫn đến lượng tích tụ mỡ bụng ngày càng tăng.

*Giải pháp: *Hãy hạn chế ăn các loại thức ăn trên. Thay vào đó là đeo _gen nịt bụng_ 6-8h trong ngày và bổ sung thêm nhiều thực phẩm tự nhiên như trái cây, rau củ tươi,.. vào thực đơn ăn uống. Ngoài ra bạn nên uống nước lọc thay cho các loại nước có ga vì nước lọc giúp thải các độc tố, giữ nước và thanh lọc cơ thể mà không đem lại các chất có hại như nước ngọt.

*Không chịu vận động*

_



_
_lười vận động gây tích tụ mỡ bụng_​
Lối sống không chịu vận động khiến lượng mỡ thừa tích tụ khắp cơ thể bạn, đặc biệt là tập trung tại vòng 2. Cùng với đó việc thường xuyên ngồi một chỗ, gắn với công việc bàn giầy sẽ khiến lượng mỡ thừa ở bụng bạn được tích tụ nhiều hơn.

*Giải pháp:* Gen nịt bụng trong lúc tập thể dục mỗi ngày chính là phương pháp hiệu quả để kích thích sự trao đổi chất và đốt cháy năng lượng chất béo dư thừa trong cơ thể bạn. Vùng bụng được đốt cháy liên tục sẽ làm tiêu tan mỡ bụng và làm săn chắc cơ.

*Căng thẳng là nguyên nhân hình thành nên mỡ bụng*






Mỡ bụng hình thành do căng thẳng​
Căng thẳng là yếu tố phổ biến làm bạn bị ngẫn mỡ vùng bụng. Nó còn kích thích cơ thể tiết ra cortisol làm gián đoạn sự sản xuất leptin – một hormone điều chỉnh sự thèm ăn. Đây chính là lý do tại sao khi chúng ta mệt mỏi thì thường hay ăn nhiều hơn và thèm các chất béo từ thức ăn nhanh.

Giải pháp: Hãy học khách đối phó với căng thẳng, lo âu bằng cách hít thở sâu, ngồi thiền và tắm bằng nước ấm trước khi đi ngủ để có thể có một giấc ngủ ngon hơn. Bên cạnh đó Magie cũng là một khoáng chất có thể làm dịu được cảm giác căng thẳng cho bạn. Thế nên hãy bổ sung thật nhiều thực phẩm như rau của xanh, quả hạch, hoặc các loại hạt vào thực đơn hằng ngày nhé! Và một điều cần lưu ý là tuyệt đối không nên uống quá hai ly cá phê mỗi ngày.

*Di truyền*






                           Di truyền cũng là một phần gây nên mỡ bụng
​Nếu bạn không gặp phải những lý do trên mà vẫn có _mỡ bụng_ thì khả năng lớn nhất chính là do di truyền. Di truyền cũng là yếu tố mà không ai ngời tới là có thể gây nguy cơ tích tụ mỡ bụng. Tuy nhiên bạn không thể thay đổi gen nhưng có thể thay đổi biểu hiện của chúng. Đơn giản là gen di truyền có thể khiến bạn bị mỡ bụng nhưng chính chế độ ăn và luyện tập của bạn sẽ gây ảnh hưởng lên lượng mỡ đó có thể tồn tại trong bao lâu.

*Giải pháp:* Hãy tránh xa lượng carb đơn mà nạp thêm nhiều protein nạc, cách này sẽ giúp cơ thể bạn tăng cường năng lượng để đốt cháy protein. Khi bạn muốn ăn carb hãy nên lựa chọn những loại ngũ cốc có chứa nhiều chất xơ để làm no bụng. Nhờ điều này mà bạn sẽ ăn ít đi, và hãy đừng lo lắng quá nhiều về sự di truyền của gia định vì căng thẳng sẽ khiến lượng cortisol tăng cao, gây ra tình trạng tích tụ mỡ bụng.


----------

